# Looking for Mint / Menthol juices without ice.



## Christopher (23/3/20)

Hiya, 

Apologies if this is a thread that already exists, couldn't find one. 

I am looking for either freebase or nic salts juices that are minty without the ice, as it hurts my throat. 

I really enjoyed XXX mint by Puffy Puffs for a frame of reference, any suggestions welcome


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/3/20)

Red Pill - Crushed mixed berries, delicate sweet litchi, elderflower and a dash of menthol!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (23/3/20)

Have you tried Masked Bandit from Racc City Vapes (Budget line from Wiener Vape)?

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Christopher (23/3/20)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Have you tried Masked Bandit from Racc City Vapes (Budget line from Wiener Vape)?


Thanks for the suggestion, I had a look and that seems like a choc mint chip ice cream, I have a flavour similar from ADV, I am however looking for specifically minty / menthol flavour, nothing else

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## adriaanh (23/3/20)

https://www.vapecartel.co.za/products/as-fresh-as-mint?_pos=6&_sid=2bcda11ec&_ss=r

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (23/3/20)

*Ice Queen by Bumblebee: *
Ice-cold peppermint @BumbleBee 

*Dinner Mintz by Union of Vapers: *
A creamy chewy candy with a soft peppermint center

*Toffee d'Luxe MINT by Joose:*
(make sure you get the MINT one, because there is one without mint)
Creamy caramel butterscotch toffee with mint
@Naeemhoosen 

*Colosseum by Esheli/World Wonders: *
Peppermint Crisp tart @Esheli

*Irish Cream by Springbokkie:*
A blend of Irish Cream and Peppermint liqueur

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Resistance (23/3/20)

https://thegguys.co.za/store


----------

